# SV Vessels



## illini40 (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello

I typically just use a large stock pot as my vessel for SV. However, for Christmas Eve, I’m going to need something bigger.

Are there certain types of plastic totes that can be used for SV?

Locally, I only have access to a Walmart and Menards.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 22, 2021)

About any dishwasher safe plastic container will work. Use your imagination. I use an Igloo cooler, but this requires a hole saw to cut a hole in the lid for the heat stick. Any food grade container will work.


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 22, 2021)

This is the only SV (sailing vessel) I know about,. What would you like to know other than to never buy a boat?








SV Dolce in the Puget Sound, Washington.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 22, 2021)

illini40 said:


> for Christmas Eve, I’m going to need something bigger.


What are you cooking ?  You don't have to cut a hole in the lid , just keep the water above the level needed . 











Anything that will fit what you're cooking will work  .


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 22, 2021)

You might be out of time to order but if you look on the Walmart website and search for “Cambro” they make a lot of containers of all sizes that work great for SV. Depending on your SV device they are also easy to attach and most come with lids you can easily cut to make a hole for your SV. I don’t even cut my lids. I just place them on top best I can and throw a towel over it. Only on long cooks do I ever have to top it up with hot water.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 22, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> What are you cooking ?  You don't have to cut a hole in the lid , just keep the water above the level needed .
> View attachment 519691
> 
> View attachment 519690
> ...


Yup, this works as well. I cut the hole in mine because I sometimes cook for 48hrs, but for a day cook it’s not needed at all.


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm a Cambro hoarder, yet I still choose to use an ice chest. I cover the opening with foil and push the center down, so it's just above the water line. That way, any condensation runs back into the cooler.
I rarely have to add water, even on long baths. Fill the cooler with HOT water, helps the machine come up to a steady temp.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 22, 2021)

I use a coleman stacker packer ice chest with a 2" hole cut in the top of the lid.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone. This is very helpful.

I’ll look around to see what I can find, but looks like a simple cooler will do the trick if needed.

I am likely doing 10-12 ribeyes.

I generally will put 2 per vac sealed bag, clip on the side and make sure two bags aren’t right on top of each other.

As long as there is some water circulating around all sides of the meat, I’m good right? They don’t need a ton of room?

Also, I always clip the bags from the sides. Are there any issues or concerns with just dropping the vac sealed bags right in the water? As long as they stay submerged?

Any tricks for make sure they stay submerged?

Thanks again!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2021)

I40, I have an Anova sous vide container and a stacker cooler w/hole to SV  items. Look into stainless steel chain mat to lay on your SV bags to weigh them down ,works well !
*Sous Vide Sinker Weight (1.2 Pounds ... - Amazon.com*


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 23, 2021)

Holds around 6 gallons. I have a slightly raised grill from an old toaster oven in the bottom so things can sink and still have flow around them. I've done some larger cuts and some sausage but I don't know if it would handle 10 - 12 ribeyes.
Something to think about. You don't necessarily have to do them all at once. Do half of them at a time and put them in the fridge.
They're already cooked and tenderized. When you're ready to sear let them warm a little on the counter and toss 'em on the grill.
I believe a lot of steak restaurants have been doing somethig like this for years.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 23, 2021)

illini40 said:


> Also, I always clip the bags from the sides. Are there any issues or concerns with just dropping the vac sealed bags right in the water? As long as they stay submerged?


If they don't float up your fine . I always vac pack if I'm going to submerge . Regular bags I clip to the sides . 



illini40 said:


> Any tricks for make sure they stay submerged?


Here's the container I use most of the time . Got it as a gift . The container and lid were  ordered from Amazon . 





This rack came from the kitchen storage aisle at Lowes .






I clip the bags to the rack , or use a rubber band 
across the middle . 







Steaks won't be that long of a cook so you'll be fine , but I've gone 30 to 40 hours with no lid , and no issues . 
As 

 forktender
 mentions in post 7 plastic wrap makes a good lid . Low point over the body of the container . If I'm using the big cooler I use hot water , and boil a pot and dump it in . 
I also have 2 " rigid foam cut to fit the big cooler .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2021)

You have enough help above, and I can't help with vessel size, as I have a "Sous Vide Supreme", which comes in a Steel insulated container, with a lid. It has no circulator, and makes no noise, yet it maintains temp within 1/2°. I'm limited in size, but so far it handled a 7+ pound Eye Round, without having to cut it.

Bear


----------



## Fishonshawn (Dec 23, 2021)

This container with this lid is what I've used for several years now.
Edit: just realized that lid is for the anova nano, my lid is for a regular full size one.


----------



## dr k (Dec 23, 2021)

Menards $8 20 pint sterilite with gasketed lid. Glass gems from the dolllar tree vac sealed ontop of roast for a weight blanket.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 23, 2021)

Almost any container will work.... I have the Rubbermaid container with a one-piece lid, and I outfitted it with a SO-VIDA insulation sleeve.  I also have an insulation band that fits round pots.  My biggest container is a Coleman Party Stacker, and I use sous vide balls instead of cutting a hole in the lid.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2021)

dr k said:


> Menards $8 20 pint sterilite with gasketed lid. Glass gems from the dolllar tree vac sealed ontop of roast for a weight blanket.
> View attachment 519840



Thank you! I actually have this exact same tote for storing clean hunting close for deer hunting, since it keeps scent out.

How do you determine if this tote or any other tote is OK to use? I thought I read that not all totes are OK to use, but I don’t know what the determining factor is.


----------



## forktender (Dec 23, 2021)

I go the easy route, I just toss 1 or 2 of these over my bags, it works great.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2021)

illini40 said:


> Thank you! I actually have this exact same tote for storing clean hunting close for deer hunting, since it keeps scent out.
> 
> How do you determine if this tote or any other tote is OK to use? I thought I read that not all totes are OK to use, but I don’t know what the determining factor is.


As long as your food is bagged the vessel is  nothing to worry about.

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Dec 24, 2021)

In theory, any tote should be fine because the food never contacts the water. But to be safe, make sure it is heat and food safe.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 24, 2021)

forktender said:


> In theory, any tote should be fine because the food never contacts the water. But to be safe, make sure it is heat and food safe.



Thank you. Is there a good way to confirm that a tote is heat and food safe? Should the tote have any specific designation or rating or material?

I’m looking at the description and details of totes on the Menards website, and I don’t see anything one way or another that would tell me yes or no.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2021)

illini40 said:


> any specific designation or rating or material?


Look for a stamp usually on the bottom of plastic containers It will be a number surround by a triangle .
Numbers 1 through 7 mean it's food safe . As far as heat goes , I'm not sure . I never had a concern myself . That doesn't mean you shouldn't , but any number between 1 and 7 in a triangle is food safe .

Mine say HPDE with a code 2 .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 24, 2021)

Menards $8 20 pint sterilite with gasketed lid. Glass gems from the dolllar tree vac sealed ontop of roast for a weight blanket.
View attachment 519840

[/QUOTE]
I'm in dr k camp, same unit.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks everyone.

Here is an update for my plan. Please let me know if you see any concerns or issues.

9 ribeyes sealed up. Two per bag, except one bag has three of the smaller ones.








Have an old 52qt Igloo cooler. Put a baking rack in the bottom and then a rib rack to help stand the bags up.


















I figure I’ll need to add hot water when getting started so it doesn’t take forever for the SV to come up to temp.

My plan is 134* for about 2.5 hours and then sear on the grill.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2021)

That looks like a pro set up I saw at Texas roadhouse .
I boil a pot of water on the stove . Use hot water to fill . When it gets half way I add the boiled water .
I have the 800 and 900 watt Anova . Either one will bring the water to temp pretty quick .
Gonna be great ! Enjoy your day .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2021)

illini40 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Here is an update for my plan. Please let me know if you see any concerns or issues.
> 
> ...


Should work. What doneness are you shooting for?
When I do the same I also use hot water, my hot water is just shy of 125 degrees coming out the tap so just start early or do like chop and boil some water also

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> my hot water is just shy of 125 degrees coming out the tap


Mine to . Maybe a bit higher . People come over here and wash their hands at the kitchen sink . Always love the scream . Lol .


----------



## illini40 (Dec 24, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That looks like a pro set up I saw at Texas roadhouse .
> I boil a pot of water on the stove . Use hot water to fill . When it gets half way I add the boiled water .
> I have the 800 and 900 watt Anova . Either one will bring the water to temp pretty quick .
> Gonna be great ! Enjoy your day .



Thank you!



Brokenhandle said:


> Should work. What doneness are you shooting for?
> When I do the same I also use hot water, my hot water is just shy of 125 degrees coming out the tap so just start early or do like chop and boil some water also
> 
> Ryan



Thank you. Shooting for closer to medium, rather than a medium rare, due to the folks joining for dinner.

My plan is to run the SV at 134* and then sear on the Weber gas grill with Grill Grates.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2021)

illini40 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think you will hit that about perfect! 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Should work. What doneness are you shooting for?
> When I do the same I also use hot water, my hot water is just shy of 125 degrees coming out the tap so just start early or do like chop and boil some water also
> 
> Ryan




Yup---Mine's 125° now too!
I had to turn it up to fill our Bath Tub hot enough.
Works Great for Sous Vide too.

Bear


----------



## illini40 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, everyone.

Thanks again for all of the help. Steaks turned out great last night!

I used the larger Igloo cooler, with a baking rack on the bottom, with a rib rack holding the vac seal bags, with a larger jerky rack on top of them to ensure they stayed down (probably wasn’t even necessary). I put Saran Wrap over the top and covered what I could with the lid. Just out of precaution of the cooler drain plug failing or something crazy, I put the entire cooler in a large storage tote. Threw a blanket on top and was off and cooking.

Ribeyes ran at 134* for about three hours and then seared on the gas grill.

They turned out great and everyone seemed to really love them. Unfortunately no finished product pictures as they were plated up right off the grill.


----------

